# Postfix für Versand über Imap und Outlook einrichten

## kami22

Hi,

ich habe einen Postfix-Mailserver laufen mit Dovecot für Imap. Squirrelmail klappt super mit dem User und ich kann mails empfangen und sende. Wenn ich aber unter Outlook den Account eingebe und dann SMTP mit Port 25 anlege, dann kann er keine Mails verschicken und meldet jedes Mal das der Server keinen Zugriff ermöglicht. Auch im Log steht überhaupt nix, das der Client versucht eine Mail zu verschicken.

Was mache ich falsch?

Gruß kami

----------

## Tinitus

 *kami22 wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> ich habe einen Postfix-Mailserver laufen mit Dovecot für Imap. Squirrelmail klappt super mit dem User und ich kann mails empfangen und sende. Wenn ich aber unter Outlook den Account eingebe und dann SMTP mit Port 25 anlege, dann kann er keine Mails verschicken und meldet jedes Mal das der Server keinen Zugriff ermöglicht. Auch im Log steht überhaupt nix, das der Client versucht eine Mail zu verschicken.
> 
> Was mache ich falsch?
> ...

 

Hallo,

Schuß ins "Blaue"

wenn Outlook auf einem anderen Rechner läuft und Squirrelnmail auf dem gleichen Rechner, hast Du wohl den Imap an die lokale IP gebunden?

Schau mal im Logfile bzw. poste mal die Configdateien. Ist sicher auch mal interessant Deine Lösung zu sehen.

G. R.

----------

## kami22

Hi,

der Imap funktioniert ja aber es ist ja nur das Problem mit dem Versand über SMTP, und wenn ich in der Konsole per Telnet von Extern auf meinen Rechner Port 25 connecte, dann kann ich ja Mails schicken nur per Outlook geht es halt nicht und im mail.log passiert gar nix.

Gruß kami

----------

## Genone

Also hat das Problem rein gar nichts mit IMAP zu tun, das Subject ist daher etwas missverständlich.

Um das Problem einzugrenzen würde ich mal kurzfristig einen anderen E-Mail Client ausprobieren, wenns damit geht liegt das Problem definitiv bei Outlook. Ansonsten vielleicht mal mit Wireshark (auf dem Windows Rechner) schauen ob Outlook überhaupt versucht eine Verbindung aufzubauen, vielleicht ist ja auch einfach nur irgendwo ein Tippfehler in der Konfiguration (die sind manchmal schwer zu erkennen).

----------

## kami22

Hi,

ja das habe ich schon probiert. Habe es auf meinem Mac mit Mail getestet und auch noch von extern. Leider funktioniert es gar nicht. Ist das sonst irgendwie eine Postfix config Sache oder Dovecot?

Gruß kami

----------

## jodel

vielleicht hilft dir ja diese Anleitung:

http://www.kurzor.org/2010/04/02/setting-up-a-mailserver-on-gentoo

bei mir hats so geklappt.

----------

## Hollowman

Hallo

poste mal bitte das Ergebnis von

netstat -taunp

auf dem Server. Bei laufenden Emaildiensten.

Von dem Rechner wo Outlook installiert ist, kannst du per telnet Mails versenden? Sicher das du es mit Outlook auch auf Port 25 machst? Nicht das du SSl oder STARTTLS versuchst.

Wie lautet die Fehlermeldung von Outlook.

Sebastian

----------

## kami22

Hi,

so Problem hat sich durch die Neueinstellung von Postfix und Dovecot anhand des Tutorials gelöst. Hat super geklappt und nun läuft der Mailserver ohne Problem.

@jodel: Hast du vielleicht noch mehr so gute Tuts in Richtung Procmail einrichten und ähnliches?

Vielen dank.

Gruß kami

----------

## jodel

 *kami22 wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> so Problem hat sich durch die Neueinstellung von Postfix und Dovecot anhand des Tutorials gelöst. Hat super geklappt und nun läuft der Mailserver ohne Problem.
> 
> @jodel: Hast du vielleicht noch mehr so gute Tuts in Richtung Procmail einrichten und ähnliches?
> ...

 

leider hab ich zu procmail nichts, aber ich hatte vor mich in nächster Zeit mal mit der bei dovecot eingebauten Sortierfunktion zu beschäftigen: http://wiki.dovecot.org/LDA/Sieve

scheint auch nicht so kompliziert zu sein.

----------

## Necoro

 *kami22 wrote:*   

> @jodel: Hast du vielleicht noch mehr so gute Tuts in Richtung Procmail einrichten und ähnliches?

 

Dovecot hat eine sehr gute Sieve-Implementierung. Schau dir die mal an ... Ausserdem kann man Sieve per Managesieve vom Client aus verwalten und braucht keinen Shell-Zugriff  :Smile:  (Sieve-Plugins gibts u.a. fuer Thunderbird und Roundcube)

----------

